# No Soup for You



## ALBin517 (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm just getting over a head cold. I was flat on my @ss on Sunday and missed work on Monday but have been getting progressively better since then.

But my wife let it slip in a phone call with her mom last night that I started feeling sick the day after I got my H1N1 shot. So mom-in-law called an RN friend of hers today, who recommended that I go to a walk-in clinic tonight after work to get checked out. Not only did mom-in-law agree :screwloose: but she made it clear that I am not welcome at her house tomorrow unless I am cleared tonight by a doctor.

It's just a head cold and I'm pretty much over it. I'm not going to waste a night going to see a doctor. So it looks like I'll be staying home tomorrow.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 25, 2009)

I dont know if thats a bad thing to be honest, a day all to yourself, no fighting over the turkey leg and sitting in the in-laws uncomfortable charis hoping someone changes the channel to football!


----------



## csb (Nov 25, 2009)

I would've faked H1N1 if it got me out of eating with my in-laws!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 25, 2009)

I am going to eat some raw chicken on the way home tonight..


----------



## ALBin517 (Nov 25, 2009)

csb said:


> I would've faked H1N1 if it got me out of eating with my in-laws!


It might not be too late.

Rest assured that I didn’t shed any tears when my wife gave me the message.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

ALBin517 said:


> Rest assured that I didn’t shed any tears when my wife gave me the message.


:rotflmao:

If you really are looking for some homecooking for T-Day though and don't mind driving to Jackson my wife went bezerk on buying stuff for the dinner. I was like .. it's just the two of us and it's going to take you two whole days to cook all this stuff?! hmy:

JR


----------



## MGX (Nov 25, 2009)

I asked a friend with swine flu to sneeze in my face so I could avoid a baby shower.


----------



## frazil (Nov 25, 2009)

Is it too late to fake H1N1 and stop everyone from coming to my house?


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 25, 2009)

jregieng said:


> If you really are looking for some homecooking for T-Day though and don't mind driving to Jackson my wife went bezerk on buying stuff for the dinner. I was like .. it's just the two of us and it's going to take you two whole days to cook all this stuff?! hmy:
> JR


For the first time in my life, I wont be having Thanksgiving with my immediate family...which apparently is making my mom all pissy, even though we have been telling her since he was born that we weren't going to make the trip up for thanksgiving. My sister called to thank me for making the past few days hell. I didn't go nuts shopping, but we are going to have a nice T-day just the 3 of us. Bought a turkey breast instead of a full turkey. Minisnick and a 4.5 hr drive would probably end up taking closer to 6 hrs...not something we wanted to do just yet.


----------



## frazil (Nov 25, 2009)

how is it that moms (grandmas) forget what life was like when you were little?? My mom gets bent out of shape on the details like she has no idea what its like to have toddlers around.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> For the first time in my life, I wont be having Thanksgiving with my immediate family...which apparently is making my mom all pissy, even though we have been telling her since he was born that we weren't going to make the trip up for thanksgiving. My sister called to thank me for making the past few days hell. I didn't go nuts shopping, but we are going to have a nice T-day just the 3 of us. Bought a turkey breast instead of a full turkey. Minisnick and a 4.5 hr drive would probably end up taking closer to 6 hrs...not something we wanted to do just yet.


Enjoy your first T-Day with mini-snick! 

Mrs. JR also bought the turkey breast but she bought so many things to make all sorts of side dishes. She said that even though I said I was okay with just a few things that she NEEDED other sides that she associated with Thanksgiving. 

JR


----------



## Dleg (Nov 25, 2009)

I think, as time goes by, people tend to only remember that toddlers are cute and precious and all that. They forget how much work they are. My yongest is now 6 and I've almost completely forgotten what it's like to have a little one.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 26, 2009)

Neither the wife or I are Thanksgiving people. But we do enjoy having 4 relaxing days together out of our busy schedule. My plan today involves a good long hike, watching some football, playing the Wii games I rented, and inevitably studying for the GMAT at some point.

I'm all about low key.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 26, 2009)

Dleg said:


> I think, as time goes by, people tend to only remember that toddlers are cute and precious and all that. They forget how much work they are. My yongest is now 6 and I've almost completely forgotten what it's like to have a little one.


My son is almost 5. The interesting thing I noticed yesterday was that the baggage compartment wasn't nearly as stuffed as it had been for previous trips. Fewer accessories required for travel with the boy these days. I'm liking it a lot since it seems to have given me an extra 200 ft/min in rate of climb.


----------



## maryannette (Nov 26, 2009)

For the first time in my life, I wont be having Thanksgiving with my immediate family...

You have a newly defined "immediate family"!!! Right?


----------



## csb (Nov 27, 2009)

We traveled what is normally a 6 hour drive with a 9-week old because my in-laws insisted we come up for Thanksgiving. It was a very long drive and we stopped on the way to see some friends and to do all the normal stops with a newborn and the first thing out of my FIL's mouth was "Why did it take you so long?" The whole trip was miserable, so I applaud you staying home with your new family.

And Flyer- I noticed the same thing the trip this year. I thought for sure we were forgetting something, but when there's no pack-and play, diapers, 300 changes of clothes, and the like, the vehicle is pretty empty. It's nice!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 27, 2009)

The first trip out of town with my son was at age 4 months. The first few flights, he would fall asleep just after takeoff and sleep for about an hour. He would then wake up, cry a little, and then go back to sleep. The crying fit would almost always happen over Champaign Illinois. Given the state of his diaper when we landed, we kind of figured he was making a statement about U of I.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 27, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> The first trip out of town with my son was at age 4 months. The first few flights, he would fall asleep just after takeoff and sleep for about an hour. He would then wake up, cry a little, and then go back to sleep. The crying fit would almost always happen over Champaign Illinois. Given the state of his diaper when we landed, we kind of figured he was making a statement about U of I.


as of late, a very true statement about u of i.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> The crying fit would almost always happen over Champaign Illinois. Given the state of his diaper when we landed, we kind of figured he was making a statement about U of I.





snickerd3 said:


> as of late, a very true statement about u of i.


When I was very young, I lived just north of Champaign-Urbana in a little town called Rantoul - probably even more reason to cry being there! :rotflmao:

JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 30, 2009)

jregieng said:


> When I was very young, I lived just north of Champaign-Urbana in a little town called Rantoul - probably even more reason to cry being there! :rotflmao:


I drove from Scott AFB to Rantoul once. I had to photgraph damage to two 4K forklifts that were damaged when the truck carrying them took an on ramp a little too quickly. Seems like it was September of 91 or so.

Exciting, yes, I know.


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 1, 2009)

jregieng said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > Rest assured that I didn’t shed any tears when my wife gave me the message.
> ...


Thanks for the invitation but we did pretty well by ourselves. We got 3# of boneless, skinless turkey breast (to be sure there were leftovers). And we did some things that are you usually disallowed at the in-laws' place: cheesecake instead of pie, whole organic cranberries, sausage and mushrooms in the stuffing, etc.



jregieng said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> > The crying fit would almost always happen over Champaign Illinois. Given the state of his diaper when we landed, we kind of figured he was making a statement about U of I.
> ...


I don't know if you saw the football thread but we stayed in Rantoul for our trip to the MSU @ Illinois game in October(after the hotel we booked in Urbana closed during the summer).


----------



## ElCid03 (Dec 2, 2009)

JR

For the first time in my life, I wont be having Thanksgiving with my immediate family...which apparently is making my mom all pissy, even though we have been telling her since he was born that we weren't going to make the trip up for thanksgiving. My sister called to thank me for making the past few days hell. I didn't go nuts shopping, but we are going to have a nice T-day just the 3 of us. Bought a turkey breast instead of a full turkey. Minisnick and a 4.5 hr drive would probably end up taking closer to 6 hrs...not something we wanted to do just yet.

Amen to that! We took baby ElCid on plane for the first time to Beantown. That was an interesting experience and I do not recommend it at all.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Dec 2, 2009)

I always have a special reserve of anger reserved for people that decide to fly with infants.

As someone that travels often, please think twice before taking a plane ride with a child you cannot communicate with.

I usually just tell myself that maybe they are traveling to a hospital for some special treatment, but sometimes I still want to slap idiot parents around.

If Grandma wants to see the little darlings, SHE can travel to THEM.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 2, 2009)

^ :appl: :appl: :appl: :appl:


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 2, 2009)

We'll be taking Mini-ble on a plane this month to go to Peru for Christmas. I'm sure it's going to be a pain, but it's what we wanted to do. I really don't care if it bothers anyone else on the plane, cause we have just as much right to be on there as they do. I'm not going to limit what my family and I can do just because I have an infant, and I don't expect anyone else to either.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 2, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> We'll be taking Mini-ble on a plane this month to go to Peru for Christmas. I'm sure it's going to be a pain, but it's what we wanted to do. I really don't care if it bothers anyone else on the plane, cause we have just as much right to be on there as they do. I'm not going to limit what my family and I can do just because I have an infant, and I don't expect anyone else to either.


How would you feel if I sat down next to you on a 12 hour flight with a blaring boombox of recordings of people running fingernails down a chalkboard? Sitting next to an infant on a plane is pretty comparable.


----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> ble31980 said:
> 
> 
> > We'll be taking Mini-ble on a plane this month to go to Peru for Christmas. I'm sure it's going to be a pain, but it's what we wanted to do. I really don't care if it bothers anyone else on the plane, cause we have just as much right to be on there as they do. I'm not going to limit what my family and I can do just because I have an infant, and I don't expect anyone else to either.
> ...



I'm with RW on this one. I have no problems with well behaved children at all on planes, and usually infants aren't a big deal. But it's the screaming toddlers that are usually the worst. When people dish out several hundred dollars to travel, they have a right to have some expectation of quiet, just as those who travel on planes not occupied by children. To me, it's no different than having some obnoxious gentlemen screaming while on the plane, being rude and loud in a restaurant, at the movies, etc.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 2, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> ble31980 said:
> 
> 
> > We'll be taking Mini-ble on a plane this month to go to Peru for Christmas. I'm sure it's going to be a pain, but it's what we wanted to do. I really don't care if it bothers anyone else on the plane, cause we have just as much right to be on there as they do. I'm not going to limit what my family and I can do just because I have an infant, and I don't expect anyone else to either.
> ...


I agree.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 2, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> How would you feel if I sat down next to you on a 12 hour flight with a blaring boombox of recordings of people running fingernails down a chalkboard? Sitting next to an infant on a plane is pretty comparable.


Why not connect some headphones to the boombox and listen away  . There could be people who snore loudly, people that are half deaf and yell when they are talking, and folks that take up their seat and part of yours, but that doesn't mean you can stop them from getting on a plane with you. I realize that there is not much convincing of either side of this argument to change their mind, but really, I've never been all that comfortable on a plane anyway, so the crying babies really never bothered me.


----------



## benbo (Dec 2, 2009)

I don’t know, I’ve flown quite a lot and been on planes with a lot of infants and I’ve yet to be with one that cried more than a little on take-off and landing. Mainly they just sleep. I’ve been on with a lot of obnoxious people though, who refuse to follow the rules and get belligerent when someone suggests that they do.

There were about three babies on my flights to and from South America last summer, absolutely no problem. There was a guy coming back from some Habitat for Humanity mission or something in the jungle who apparently drank some bad water and crapped all over himself, and ruined a bathroom so bad they had to close it. I don’t think it was Fudgey, but I would have preferred a crying baby.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 2, 2009)

My sis-in-law's personal solution to the problem is Nyquil... You didn't hear that from me. h34r:


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 2, 2009)

We took our kids to FLA when they were ~5-6. The younger one was sitting next to his mother and there was a kid about the same age sitting in the seat behind my son. The other kid kept kicking my son's seat. My wife turned around and the other kid's mother looked at her and said "well he's only 5". My son piped up and said "I'm 5 too and I know how to sit still on a plane." The look on the other mother's face was classic.


----------



## chaosiscash (Dec 2, 2009)

I took the red-eye from San Francisco to Charlotte, NC one time and had a screaming infant behind me the entire trip. I'm suprised there wasn't a general uprising among the rest of the passengers. I'm with RW.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 2, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > How would you feel if I sat down next to you on a 12 hour flight with a blaring boombox of recordings of people running fingernails down a chalkboard? Sitting next to an infant on a plane is pretty comparable.
> ...


I'm w/ ya Ble. 99% of people complaining about this very thing don't have kids. I can put headphones on &amp; ignore a crying infant - wish i could do the same thing when i'm stuck next to a 300lb individual who's taking up 1/4 of my space on top of all his. Universally, ill mannered, rude, and / or obese adults ruin airline travel for me waayyy more than any crying baby ever has.


----------



## z06dustin (Dec 2, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> We'll be taking Mini-ble on a plane this month to go to Peru for Christmas. I'm sure it's going to be a pain, but it's what we wanted to do. I really don't care if it bothers anyone else on the plane, cause we have just as much right to be on there as they do. I'm not going to limit what my family and I can do just because I have an infant, and I don't expect anyone else to either.


Just because you have a right to do something, doesn't make you right in doing it. The airline will sell you a ticket for junior because they like money, but that doesn't make you any less of a douchebag for bringing a screaming kid on a plane and then acting completely flippant about it.

You better pray there's no such thing as karma.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 2, 2009)

I think there are quite a few intolerant people on this board. We flew with our son when he was 1-1/2 twice. They were short flights but we were going on vacation one time to see family and the other time was for a wedding. I'm not sure what people with children are supposed to do according to the intolerant ones. I guess just drive everywhere?


----------



## BluSkyy (Dec 2, 2009)

I've never flown with my kids but hear screaming kids on the planes all the time. I feel sorry for the parents, you know they're not happy about pissing everyone off. But seriously though, who expects a day at the spa when flying across the country in a day?


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 2, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> My sis-in-law's personal solution to the problem is Nyquil... You didn't hear that from me. h34r:


Sudafed worked for us when we took our then 8mo old to San Diego (he's 4.5 yrs now).



BluSkyy said:


> I've never flown with my kids but hear screaming kids on the planes all the time. I feel sorry for the parents, you know they're not happy about pissing everyone off. But seriously though, who expects a day at the spa when flying across the country in a day?


Agreed.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 2, 2009)

z06dustin said:


> ble31980 said:
> 
> 
> > We'll be taking Mini-ble on a plane this month to go to Peru for Christmas. I'm sure it's going to be a pain, but it's what we wanted to do. I really don't care if it bothers anyone else on the plane, cause we have just as much right to be on there as they do. I'm not going to limit what my family and I can do just because I have an infant, and I don't expect anyone else to either.
> ...


damn dude, pull the talons :mad2: out a little



Chucktown PE said:


> I think there are quite a few intolerant people on this board.


^ yah, see above.

a little more towards my point about people who complain about this. I mentioned sitting next to a fattie far annoys me more than a kid screaming behind me or wherever. I'm not obese - ergo, its easy to say 99-100% of people complaining about obese people on airplanes are not themselves obese - doesn't mean all those fatties dont got a right to fly, right next to you!

So just cuz you don't got kids doesnt mean everyone who does should be restricted in their travel plans, anymore than the chub-a-lubs who invariably end up sitting next to me. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 2, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> a little more towards my point about people who complain about this. I mentioned sitting next to a fattie far annoys me more than a kid screaming behind me or wherever. I'm not obese - ergo, its easy to say 99-100% of people complaining about obese people on airplanes are not themselves obese - doesn't mean all those fatties dont got a right to fly, right next to you!
> So just cuz you don't got kids doesnt mean everyone who does should be restricted in their travel plans, anymore than the chub-a-lubs who invariably end up sitting next to me. &lt;_&lt;


but it also doesn't mean that the obese or the parents shouldn't at least consider how their plans could affect others. If you know your children do not handle travel well, maybe you should consider NOT flying. I'm not saying you shouldn't be able to fly, but you should at least attempt to take precautions.

I know, heaven forbid someone think of someone else...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 2, 2009)

You know what really pisses me off? Fat babies on airplanes.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 2, 2009)

its true, people should think of others (goes both ways) - but hell its f'n public transportation, not your personal leer jet! Crying kids get on my nerves too. Luckily, my children who flew just recently at ages 3.5 &amp; 5 did great! No meltdowns, no kicking chairs, no multiple runs to the can. But was only 2.5 hr flight too. With a baby or toddler thats upset, chances are, eventually he'll calm down or conk out. Unfortunately, a rotund passenger next to you isn't gonna be dropping any weight or taking up any less room during the entire flight! But like i say, grin &amp; bear it, its just public transportation. otherwise, save up &amp; fly first class &amp; quit yer bitchin or drive if it bugs you so much - just sayin...


----------



## benbo (Dec 2, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> its true, people should think of others (goes both ways) - but hell its f'n public transportation, not your personal leer jet! Crying kids get on my nerves too. Luckily, my children who flew just recently at ages 3.5 &amp; 5 did great! No meltdowns, no kicking chairs, no multiple runs to the can. But was only 2.5 hr flight too. With a baby or toddler thats upset, chances are, eventually he'll calm down or conk out. Unfortunately, a rotund passenger next to you isn't gonna be dropping any weight or taking up any less room during the entire flight! But like i say, grin &amp; bear it, its just public transportation. otherwise, save up &amp; fly first class &amp; quit yer bitchin or drive if it bugs you so much - just sayin...


While I agree with you about the overreaction to babies on flights (see my post above), there is one slight difference with obese passengers. An obese passenger affects at most two people on either side of them. A wailing baby on a plane can disturb the entire compartment. But, like I said above, I think these complaints about babies are way over the top, at least fro my experience.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 2, 2009)

Geeze, I agree on the "intolerant people" comments above.

I notice they are all coming from people who don't have kids, or people who have perfect kids.

Just wait until you have kids and then tell me if you believe you should be "grounded" for the next 5-6 years so that your child doesn't annoy the intolerant, childless "adults" seated around you.

And then just wait and see if the genetic roll of the dice throws you a combination that is less than perfect. Remember that engineers are statistically 6 times more likely than non-engineers to have a child with autism.... But of course it's the parents fault if the autistic kid won't keep quiet or keep still.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 2, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I'm not sure what people with children are supposed to do according to the intolerant ones. I guess just drive everywhere?


Sounds good to me

&lt;----- Roadwreck, intolerant asshole, and proud of it!


----------



## cement (Dec 2, 2009)

since I've had kids, I am desensitized to the sound of other kids crying. I just smile and be glad it's not mine.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 3, 2009)

z06dustin said:


> Just because you have a right to do something, doesn't make you right in doing it. The airline will sell you a ticket for junior because they like money, but that doesn't make you any less of a douchebag for bringing a screaming kid on a plane and then acting completely flippant about it.
> You better pray there's no such thing as karma.


So I'm a douchebag for wanting to take my kid with me and my wife so we can celebrate Christmas with her 83 year old grandmother who might not have many Christmases left? And how do you know that I have a screaming kid? I hope and pray that mini-ble does not cry too much during our flights, but if he does, I'll just do my best to calm him down. The longest leg of our flight is about 2.5 hours, so I'm not too concerned with disrupting peoples beauty rest.

Maybe you should look in the mirror when you call somebody a douchebag.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 3, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> So I'm a douchebag for wanting to take my kid with me and my wife so we can celebrate Christmas with her 83 year old grandmother who might not have many Christmases left?


yes


----------



## picusld (Dec 3, 2009)

cement said:


> since I've had kids, I am desensitized to the sound of other kids crying. I just smile and be glad it's not mine.


+1.

My wife and I flew from Phily to LAX and back with our 1.5 year old. He was pretty good for the most part, but it gives us a great excuse not to have to go anywhere that requires flight. Besides, the wife gets a little agitated whenever she has to be anywhere. (one of the funiest lines I think I have heard her say)


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 3, 2009)

I absolutely hate the sound of a screaming kid going on and on. I hear it in a restaurant or theater, I leave. Actually, I've pretty much quit going out, and that's pretty much the reason: a general "I have the right to do whatever I want" attitude amongst people. And that is by no means limited to crying babies, but it is a pet peeve. Jacka$$es talking loudly on cell phones is another one that chaps my hide.

My parents didn't fly, or take us out with them until we were old enough to behave ourselves and not disturb others.

Call me intolerant, but I try to live my life without disturbing others. All I ask is the same courtesy be extended to me. Apparently that's too much to ask.


----------



## chaosiscash (Dec 3, 2009)

^ +1

&lt;&lt;-- Another intolerant asshole


----------



## MechGuy (Dec 3, 2009)

cement said:


> since I've had kids, I am desensitized to the sound of other kids crying. I just smile and be glad it's not mine.


Same here...I have 3 kids, 5, 2 and 3 months. I don't even notice other kids screaming anymore, and if I do happen to hear it, I feel bad for the parent because I know they are doing everything they can to try to keep the kid quiet, and they can't help the situation anymore than you can.

I agree I think the people who complain about this don't have kids.... once they do, they'll understand.

Whoever said it is right.. karma IS a bitch... you'll find out once you have kids and have to fly with them for some reason...

"Can't we all just get along??" lol


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 3, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Call me intolerant, but I try to live my life without disturbing others. All I ask is the same courtesy be extended to me. Apparently that's too much to ask.



Yes it is.

In all seriousness, let's just say sometimes it can't be avoided. One of the times we flew with our son we got stuck on a tarmac for 5 hours. During the times he was fussy (and there were adults that were whining more than he was) we did our best to calm him down. There aren't a lot of parents that are just going to let their kids scream but sometimes they can't be consoled. So I would just say take a pair of headphones with you and a portable DVD player and chill the F out.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 3, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> In all seriousness, let's just say sometimes it can't be avoided.


Yes it can. Drive. My parents did it. You can do it, too.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 3, 2009)

The behavior of people in public, and airports in particular, is a large contributor to why I travel the way I do. My son has probably 200 hours in the air but has never set foot on an airliner. When he does go for a ride on a big jet, I don't think he's gonna like it much. The view sucks.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 3, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > In all seriousness, let's just say sometimes it can't be avoided.
> ...



So I was supposed to drive 26 hours to go to a wedding so some douchebag on a plane wouldn't be inconvenienced for 15 minutes while my son was a little fussy when the plane was descending? That's why I love the free market. If the airline didn't want me or my son to fly with them, they wouldn't have sold me the ticket.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 3, 2009)

Based on individuals and the specific circumstances people need to travel and are going to take their small children with them. There are a number of ways to soothe a crying infant. Sometimes they work, sometimes it takes a while to work. As long as the baby's caregivers are trying to soothe the kid I really don't see a problem. The ones that annoy me are the ones that just look at you with that "oh well, he/she is an infant. They cry." sort of look and just ignore it and hope the child will stop on his own.

Similarly, if a person is that obese to the point of "spilling over" into the adjacnet sets then maybe the airline SHOULD require them to buy 2 seats an put up the armrest.

One of my pet peves is the parents that let their toddlers take over the plane by letting them play in the aisle or go roaming from seat to seat to go see auntie or grandma who sitting 5 rows away from their seat. Similarly in restaurants while the parents are having coffee opr dinner they just let the kids wander around because "well they're just kids I can't expect them to sit still while we talk and have coffee". Those douchebags SHOULD stay home with their unruly kids.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 3, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> So I was supposed to drive 26 hours to go to a wedding so some douchebag on a plane wouldn't be inconvenienced for 15 minutes while my son was a little fussy when the plane was descending? That's why I love the free market. If the airline didn't want me or my son to fly with them, they wouldn't have sold me the ticket.


That's why I love freedom of speech. I am free to call you a douchebag.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 3, 2009)

^Totally agree with you. Mini-ble is still an infant, but he will be completely under control when he is a toddler and we are out in public, or he won't get to go out in public. I refuse to let my kid rule me. But like you said, as an infant, there is really not much you can do but soothe them.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 3, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> ^Totally agree with you.


You totally agree with me that Chucktown is a douchebag?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 3, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Chucktown PE said:
> ...


Several options:

A) Drive

B) One of you go, the other stay with the kid

C) Both go, kid stays with grandparents or other relative

D) Both stay home, send a nice gift

All are viable options. My parents did this. My sister did it when her kids were little. it is just consideration for your fellow man.

But you calling people who disagree with you a douchebags speaks volumes about how much you care about others.

Zero. CT, first, all others be damned.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 3, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> ble31980 said:
> 
> 
> > ^Totally agree with you.
> ...



I knew I should have quoted him! :smileyballs:


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 3, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > ble31980 said:
> ...


or you need to type faster. Maybe if you didn't have those damn kids crying in the backseat you could concentrate.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 3, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> ble31980 said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...


I've learned to block him out somewhat, it's Mrs. Ble that gets driven crazy!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 3, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...



Again, I'm not spending 26 hours in a car because my 1-1/2 year old is a little fussy for 15 minutes during a 2 hour flight. And I'm not the one that started the douchebag name calling.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 3, 2009)

Can't all you douchebags just get along.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 3, 2009)

Just curious, how does a 2 hour flight translate to a 26 hour drive?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 3, 2009)

Round trip 26 hours. So really 4 hours of flying time to 26 hours of driving time.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 3, 2009)

All right, if you kids can't play nice, recess is over.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 3, 2009)

How did I miss this thread. Freakin' classic. Can you all not play nice?

LOL


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2009)

bump


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 3, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> bump


Blump!


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 3, 2009)

now we're just rubbing it in that we can post in locked threads.

But I gotta add my 2 cents in on it... Since I hate cigarette smoke and think that people smoking in public are committing the biggest disservice to their fellow man, I just came up with an idea.

All of us NON-smokers should be given a baby to carry around, then everytime a smoker invades our right to clean air and eyes that don't burn and tear up, we should take the baby, pinch it, make it cry loudly, then hold said cryin' baby in the ear of the clean air offender.

Or, to be much simpler, I think all Non-smokers should carry a can of that fart spray. Then, whenever a smoker is blowing their nasty shit all around us, we can just spray them in the face with the aerosol Fudgey mist. Fair is Fair.

I'd ask what ya thought, but since it's locked. Oh well.


----------

